# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Wireless Music Receiver

## KOKAR

Philips SL5520 webradio

https://www.philips.nl/c-p/SLA5520_00/streamium
100% λειτουργικό

53220418_437682080384153_7677112286204395520_n.jpg

53665556_575509722925346_9164126089742647296_n.jpg

τιμη 25€

----------

